# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MT-BOX  [ MT BOX ] SL3 unlock price changes

## mohamed73

*Dear customers, 
We have just changed SL3 unlock price to 40 credits for all models supported by MT Box.*

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## youky

بارك الله فيك

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

> *dear customers,*  * we have just changed sl3 unlock price to 40 credits for all models supported by mt box.*

 شكرا يابوب +++ لعيونك
اسف اعضاءنا الكرام ... تفاصيل التحديث *13.02.2012 - MTB NK 2.42.2 - Nokia Infineon X-Gold unlock supported 				*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   What's new:      Added support for FBUS read X-Gold models all rootkey hash versionsUnlock supported using GT server and LBF (local brute force)LBF read out is free for all MT box cutsomers   Supported phones:      1280 - RM-6471616-2b - RH-1261616-2c - RH-1291616 - RH-1251800 - RM-653  
Please note:      To use MTB NK v2.42.2 you need to have installed الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]After software installation do not forget to update your MT Box using الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    Download: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Related links: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  BR SHAKS Shamseldeen Victory

----------


## hemo_1589

1000شكرررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

